# fantom 17.5 with havoc 2s in 2wd slash need gearing ideas



## tmaxx4life (Oct 23, 2008)

Im getting a 17.5 fantom from a friend becuase i cant run my 13.5 in the stock class with my slash and i was wondering what gearing suggestions would be good to get this thing moving.

any help would be much appreciated


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

tmaxx4life said:


> Im getting a 17.5 fantom from a friend becuase i cant run my 13.5 in the stock class with my slash and i was wondering what gearing suggestions would be good to get this thing moving.
> 
> any help would be much appreciated


Our Havoc 2S can only be used with sensored, brushless motors featuring the built-in temperature sensor.



> The Havoc 2S ESC and motor contain Thermal Overload Protection circuitry to protect the system from overheating and damage. In fact, the ESC will only operate with brushless motors that have built-in thermal protection that follow ROAR guidelines, such as Novak’s Ballistic Spec Brushless Motors (#3610-#3621) and SS Pro Brushless Motors (#3408 - #3421). This sophisticated feature ensures a fun day at the track without the worry of overheating.


I do not know if the Fantom motor includes this sensor. If you do not need your Novak 13.5 motor, you can replace it with an SS Pro 17.5 for 42.00, or purchase a RMF 17.5 for 53.00.


----------



## tmaxx4life (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks for the insight im justgoing to buy a reman motor sounds like my best bet


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

The Fantom motor is sensored and will work with your system.
Butch


----------

